# F.E. certificate



## RyRobe (Jun 25, 2011)

Has anyone recieved a letter or certificate for passing the F.E.? The NICEES was nice to post it via email....but how about some documentation to give to our employers?


----------



## DS58 (Jun 25, 2011)

RyRobe said:


> Has anyone recieved a letter or certificate for passing the F.E.? The NICEES was nice to post it via email....but how about some documentation to give to our employers?


I did receive a certificate from the Missouri Board. It is a "Certificate of Enrollment" as an engineer intern. It has my name, has a number assigned, and the state seal.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 25, 2011)

Some states will only notify you that you passed the FE, and your only "proof" is to look-up your name in the online registry. Colorado, for example, does not assign specific numbers to FE's like they do for PE's. When I took the EIT exam (back in 2002, before it was renamed to the FE and before there was email notification), I got a single letter that says I passed and my name would be posted to the DORA (Dept of Regulatory Agencies) website as an EIT. I didn't get a number until I passed the PE in 2008.

BTW, I never got a certificate for being an EIT. The DORA person I talked to about it said they didn't give certs because they didn't want EIT's representing themselves as Registered Professional Engineers.


----------



## Exengineer (Jun 29, 2011)

I received a green wallet card (54 mm by 85 mm) from the State of Indiana when I passed my E.I.T. exam in April 1981 but I am not surprised that form of notification is no longer used in the digital age. Back then there were no personal computers or email.


----------



## 3point5 (Jul 16, 2011)

I took the exam in Utah in 2009, passed it first attempt - NCEES only sent me an email to tell me that I passed. You can show that to your employer if you like. In colorado (where I live / will take the PE) you apply for 'Engineer Intern' status…where you submit a application with your transcripts and NCEES application where they officially tell the state you passed.

Here is my opinion on the FE Cert, it's dumb! I don't even care because the FE Cert is simply a stepping stone to becoming a PE…so whether I have a cert or not, it doesn't matter…I care about the PE Stamp - that's my trophy. When I go to someones office and they have a framed EIT / FE Cert all I can think about is why it isn't a PE cert...


----------



## DS58 (Oct 20, 2011)

I took the test in MO and received a suitable-for-framing certificate with a number!


----------



## MGX (Oct 24, 2011)

Your state issues the certificate, not NCEES. Here you send the board your transcripts and NCEES docs and they (state board) send you a certificate.


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 25, 2011)

I took the FE in Michigan and all I got was a letter from NCEES (before email days). There was nothing else and when I went for my PE in Alaska, I had to have Michigan send the AK Board my results. I know that the AK board just sends you an email with your pass / fail information.

Don't know what they do now.


----------



## DS58 (Oct 25, 2011)

3point5 said:


> Here is my opinion on the FE Cert, it's dumb! I don't even care because the FE Cert is simply a stepping stone to becoming a PE…so whether I have a cert or not, it doesn't matter…I care about the PE Stamp - that's my trophy. When I go to someones office and they have a framed EIT / FE Cert all I can think about is why it isn't a PE cert...


Well I thought I would feel this way... however, I delayed 30+ years to take the thing and I had to do a* lot *of studying. I was SO happy when I passed and received the certificate, that I put it in a frame in my HOME office. I see it as a milestone in my quest for the PE - a reminder that I'm halfway there.


----------

